# Rims for 740il



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

what do u guys recommend?... 20's or 22's?.. or should i jsut powder coat the m parrallels black to match the car... its black tinted windows and black leather


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

dude i really wanna see ur car! post a pic! i think u start a new thread and try to get to attachments...


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ok ill try tol..


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont know how ...


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

click post reply, then scroll down and u can see the Additional Options. In there you can see a button which says Manage Attachments.click it. then u put the links of the pictures which are saved in a folder or in My Documents. (easier that way). then POOF! ur picture will be uploaded!...


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

thx.. i think i just did it


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

get a new set of rims and tyres. get a 20 inch and low profile tires. sell the M parallel tyres..


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont know i like the m parallels 

i kinda wanan powered coat them a lil darkish chrome like this pic


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

heres my cars on 20s


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

oo thats very nice... what % tint is that on the front windows and how much were the 20's?... jw how old are u


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

im 17, tint on the front is 35% and rear is 5% umm wheels i got for a smokin deal from a friend but wheels and tires cost me about 1000...took me forever to get my car to this point have been saving up for a long time, working all summer for the last 2 summers...but it has paid off i think...btw i got my 740 about a month before i turned 16 so i guess that makes me the youngest haha


----------



## bm.reno (Aug 21, 2007)

I say powdercoat those are nice rims


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

lol well i got my car bout a month ago.. my parents bought it... i havent put money on it yet ... but i guess u win, ur the youngest lol but my front windows got no tint... my front windshield has a tint of light blue for some reason.. and i guess my cd changer isnt hooked up it says its playing but no music comes out


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

hmm thats odd im not sure what to tell ya


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

no prob i looked and i saw some wires unplugged so ima try to check it out and see wtf the problem is


----------



## chris_lax (Feb 5, 2006)

dude, how much does it cost to get the crystal clear lights over there? im planning to get crystal clear lights, chrome strip on the trunk and 18 inch alpina rims. wat do u think?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

u can get them online at ebay there like 30-60 bucks for the pair with bulbs and stuff but look at this site watch the video... the 20 inch alpina rims look wayyyyyyyyy nicer

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ft-XtvYwj9M&mode=related&search=


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

crystal lights are about 90 on ebay, and the led crystals are around 140, the chrome strip is about 20, and 18 inch alpinas...im not sure they made em but you could get 18 style 32s that look the same as alpinas....btw the video thats kawabmw7's car from bimmerboard, that thing is a beautyyy


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ya he told me or who ever posted that vid told me that they paid 2200 euros for the rims... they were used but i dk how many euros are american $$


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

those rims cost about 1500-3k on ebay


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

ya do u guys no if there are any lowering kits for 740's?


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

i just lowered mine on eibachs 1.3 drop all around...its not too low nor too high like it was before...or you could get H&R stage II and thats 1.9 in the front and 1.3 in the rear and youll get a somewhat slammed look


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

what size rims do u have?.. does it effect the ride i like to have a car with a lil rake .. it looks nice .. i hate how the front has a bigger gap then the back i got low pros


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

the back of urs looks kinda tucked in,,,, looks good


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

20x8.5 front 20x9.5 rear, the ride is a lot better i think with eibachs and i have the rake....i can barely fit 2 fingers now in the front and rear maybe one finger...


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

oo i like the rake to be oppsite ... front lower then the back but how much were the eibachs? and are there struts or coilovers for them?


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

the car is lower in the front and higher in the back but i have wider tires in the rear so two fingers cant fit...255/35/20 in front and 275/35/20 in the rear..eibachs were 220, h&r are 230 for springs....a lot of guys are putting Bilstein struts which run about 650 a set. Do you have the self leveling? if you do then you basically should only change the front or you could disconnect the self leveling and install springs in the rear but i wouldnt do that...Coilovers only one company im aware of make them and they are about 2000


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

well mines is a 2000 so im guessin it is self leveling... and i was told it is the sport verison but how does it ride..? i like the ride height in the back i think it looks perfect cuz my tires in the back are like med pros not really low pros... they look good but the front has so much room by the front tires ...it just pisses me off


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

there is no real "sport" il version....it usually just has the mpars and a few normal thing..the only real sport is the 740i which comes with a differnt differential, shadowlined trim, and other stuff


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i see ... i was kinda confused.. i mean il is pretty long theres no reason it should be sport anything but is it self levelin?


----------



## farhod (May 13, 2007)

im not sure i forgot how you can tell i think when you open your hood in the little reservoir its like a black can if it says ATF only you dont and if it says......ahh i dont even remember haha try going to bimmerboard.com/fourms/e38 and ask there


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

lol i dc im not too worried about it ...either way im not gonna do nothin bout it for now


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Quicc question. how do you guys lower your 740il? Cuz I wanna lower mine in the rear to about 1 inch or maybe 2 and 1 inch in the front also? I have no clue on what is needed to lower or raise it so give me some tips.

My car was already lowered, but I wanna make it even lower but at the same time have the front and bacc even out and not one side lower than the other.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

i havent lowered mine yet but check out some things on tirerack.com they say how much they drop each car liek the front and back. i no i saw some that said .70 in the back and 1.3 or something in the front and that should make the car look more even cuz the backs lower anyways.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

I want my 98 740il to be 3 inches off the ground front and bacc? what kind of supsension kit would yall recommend?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

if ur in the bay area than go to GroundZero Motor sports. i know they have a shop in sacrmento. i live in portland oregon. i was going to buy a coilover kit for my 740. it was gonna be about 1500-2000 but thats with struts/shocks springs and installed.


----------



## krockstk (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey youngest, I just put 21" on my 2001 740il. they look pretty cool. I'm on dialup so posting pics take forever, but look in new members- new for me 740il.


----------



## nuttybgc (Mar 14, 2008)

Anybody got a picture of their e38 dropped (lowered)? 
Also, I was wondering when putting on the coilovers do I have to change the struts also or can I just put the new coilovers on them old struts? (I'm new to this suspension thing so I might be wording my question incorrectly)
How low does a .8 inch lowering look like? and what about a 2 inch? can you really tell the difference in looks between .8 inch and 1 inch?

I've seen a few members in hear recommending Eibach and H&R but is KW any good?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

most coilover kits consist of this: the whole strut/shock with springs, bump stops and tops.


----------



## e38Bird (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Farhod what style are your rims?


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

kw makes a nice coilover kit for 740 e38s, i saw some pics on line of cars with them and there cccclllleeeeeaaaaaaaaaannnn and fully adjustable with dampners and ride height and its good to get them new cuz they come with life time warranty


----------



## Jayccel (Jan 27, 2008)

youngest740ownr said:


> kw makes a nice coilover kit for 740 e38s, i saw some pics on line of cars with them and there cccclllleeeeeaaaaaaaaaannnn and fully adjustable with dampners and ride height and its good to get them new cuz they come with life time warranty


Farhods 7 is now slammed with Nex Coilovers (mine also). Click here. Car on the left is on FK Coilovers (Mojo), car on right is with Nex Coilovers (Farhod).


----------

